

Freedom vs. Function: Why I Hate Jailbreaking my iPhone - dylangs1030
http://mojaveblues.com/blog/2013/2/10/freedom-vs-function-why-i-hate-jailbreaking-my-iphone

======
ryanpetrich
"I actually narrowed the problem down to a tweak I was using that prevented
the landscape view of album covers in Music"

I'm responsible for that—NoCoverFlow wasn't compatible with iOS 6.1 until the
update was submitted earlier today.

~~~
dylangs1030
Hey Ryan, I'm a big fan of your work on Cydia. Thanks for responding about
NoCoverFLow.

Hope you understand my gripe wasn't with NoCoverFlow itself, I was referring
to a larger problem I've found with jailbreaking since around iOS 2.

------
comex
Note that with jailbreak tweaks, which critically depend on hooking various
random internal functions of closed-source binaries (and coexisting with any
number of other tweaks that may be hooking the same functions) to do their
magic, it's not so much "sloppy code" as "not extremely meticulous code".

Then again, this doesn't matter at all to a user - broken code is broken code.
(And there certainly is some true sloppy code.)

~~~
dylangs1030
You're right, and I understand the difficulties that involves, especially
since I'm _not_ an iPhone programmer.

However, as a user, you're right, broken code is broken code. There are those,
like RyanPetrich who commented below, who turn out tweak after tweak and are
known for high quality work.

That said, there are _many more_ tweaks without the same level of skill and
care taken in their coding. And one of my biggest problems with this system is
the lack of any real overseer.

But that would be difficult to achieve without an authoritarian, or making the
system closed, like Apple.

